# Anyone know a good Chinese Dr in London



## sunshine babe (Oct 7, 2008)

Hello all, has anyone has a bad experience with Dr Zhai?  On the outside she seems to know her stuff, but when after a year I ask for her valid opinion on the treatment she if giving me, and aired a few concerns in symptoms and conditions that I am experiencing, she has left me for dead, not even replied.  When I mentioned a certain Chinese diagnosis, she looked confused and it threw her a bit. Obviously had no hope in me conceiving at all, maybe I was just a little project. Now I really don't know what to do.  Feel like a prize  If anyone knows of a really good one in London, please, please do let me know.  I have not got long before I throw my hands up in the air and call it a day    Thank you, much love to you all


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi Sunshine - try posting on the complementary therapies board:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=389.0

My acupuncturist has given me pre-mixed herbs to take (which I did pre-treatment and currently now while on a break) but I'm not sure if she is a full TCM specialist in the style of Dr Zhai.

Good luck, hope you can stay


----------



## sunshine babe (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you, most helpfulx


----------

